# Solid State Desktops and Laptops



## Steven F (Jun 30, 2013)

Who here has a solid state drive on either their laptop or desktop? I have a 512GB 830 on my MacBook Pro and it's amazing. I can log into my computer (from off to logged in) in under seven seconds, which includes the time to type in my password. I really love my SSD and will *never* go back to spinning disk. How about y'all?


----------



## wdq (Jun 30, 2013)

I have two older Crucial m4 drives. One is 64GB and one is 128GB. They aren't the fastest, or the biggest SSDs out there. but they certainly do perform much better than a hard drive. Whenever I use a computer that doesn't have an SSD you really notice the difference in system responsiveness.


----------



## H4G (Jun 30, 2013)

2 Notebooks and 1 Ultrabook. All SSDs. The Asus Ultrabook came with a 500GB SATA and a 24GB mSATA SSD for caching. I removed the HDD and it now has a Kingston 120GB SSD. The others have Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSDs.

Boot times is where all the magic really happens. Rarely do I put my systems to sleep now.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 30, 2013)

H4G said:


> 2 Notebooks and 1 Ultrabook. All SSDs. The Asus Ultrabook came with a 500GB SATA and a 24GB mSATA SSD for caching. I removed the HDD and it now has a Kingston 120GB SSD. The others have Samsung 840 Series 250GB SSDs.
> 
> Boot times is where all the magic really happens. Rarely do I put my systems to sleep now.


It's amazing. I just realized that my desktop actually has an SSD bootdrive. I completely forgot about that! It also boots really fast and runs Windows. <3 SSDs.


----------



## serverian (Jun 30, 2013)

_Sometimes I think if Virtuol getting paid to open threads here_


----------



## Steven F (Jun 30, 2013)

serverian said:


> _Sometimes I think if Virtuol getting paid to open threads here_


I wish, I probably would have been paid almost $5 at this point. I couldn't even fund my frozen yogurt addiction on that kind of money. I'm just trying to liven up the forum and create conversation! Sorry if that goes against what you think forums should be.  

@MannDude they're onto me.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 30, 2013)

2 x Intel 240GB in RAID 0 (325 model)

2 x OCZ Vertex 4 256GB for work, virtualization, gaming

3 x 600GB 10K RPM for storage


----------



## Dan (Jun 30, 2013)

I've got a 256GB Sandisk SSD in my laptop, my first one, and boy am I impressed by this technology !

I had to remove my old HDD to replace it, so going from 750GB to 256GB is a bit of a pain, luckily I found a solution to that! I can actually replace my optical drive with a HDD caddy  and it's so simple to replace.. remove keyboard (I bought a new keyboard too) remove one screw and slide it out.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 30, 2013)

My desktop has two 120GB Intel 520 Series SSD in RAID0, then another 1TB WD Black for data that doesn't need to be fast.

I've had SSD's before, the best things ever


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 30, 2013)

I have a 90GB SSD in my home computer. An OCZ Agility 3. Not that impressed, TBH. Granted, this is a pretty "cheap" SSD, but I did expect better. Still, I'm considering a Samsung 840 for my new laptop. I'm pretty sure that with the i7 in that thing it will give me more of a "boost".


----------



## peterw (Jul 1, 2013)

My Lenovo ThikPad Edge does have a 16GB caching SSD which is enough to speed up the boot. I don't want to miss my 1TB drive so caching is my only use of SSD.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jul 1, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> Who here has a solid state drive on either their laptop or desktop? I have a 512GB 830 on my MacBook Pro and it's amazing. I can log into my computer (from off to logged in) in under seven seconds, which includes the time to type in my password. I really love my SSD and will *never* go back to spinning disk. How about y'all?


Exactly, I've been using it for over three yeas, SSD of any size does a great work on OS and applications. Afraid of (thought) short life of SSD? It can be used for OS and applications, while files can be saved else where.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 1, 2013)

A Jump From Let said:


> Exactly, I've been using it for over three yeas, SSD of any size does a great work on OS and applications. Afraid of (thought) short life of SSD? It can be used for OS and applications, while files can be saved else where.


I expect my 830 to last for 4 or 5 years. They're very reliable.


----------



## ryanarp (Jul 1, 2013)

Currently I run 2 SSD drives in my Mac Book Pro and I love it. runs great and gives me a little bit extra something when doing my video editing.


----------



## Steven F (Jul 1, 2013)

ryanarp said:


> Currently I run 2 SSD drives in my Mac Book Pro and I love it. runs great and gives me a little bit extra something when doing my video editing.


What size is your Pro? I have a 13" Pro, because it's convenient to carry around, and I would cry of joy if I could fit another SSD in here.


----------



## shovenose (Jul 1, 2013)

You can replace optical drive with SSD


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jul 1, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You can replace optical drive with SSD


Care to elaborate that? I found SSD to save waiting times physical cylinders takes, where I don't have to wait for "martial arts" inside physical hdd to achieve data, that's a time saver by removing I/O delays, digital = faster than physical, right?


----------



## Steven F (Jul 1, 2013)

shovenose said:


> You can replace optical drive with SSD


I don't have an optical drive... Damn.


----------



## Flapadar (Jul 1, 2013)

I've had a 128GB SSD in my laptop since 2009 

Also has an i7


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2013)

A Jump From Let said:


> Care to elaborate that? I found SSD to save waiting times physical cylinders takes, where I don't have to wait for "martial arts" inside physical hdd to achieve data, that's a time saver by removing I/O delays, digital = faster than physical, right?


http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Apple-Macbook-Pro-Unibody-Caddy-Optibay-2nd-HDD-SSD-SATA-Replaces-DVD-D-9-5mm-/290812038017?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item43b5bf8b81&_uhb=1

I picked up one of these for my laptop (got it today actually) it's simple on my Laptop to remove the DVD (optical drive), remove keyboard, remove screw holding DVD drive slide out, simple  not sure about Mac's though.

I plan on putting in my original 750GB drive.


----------



## drmike (Jul 1, 2013)

I am still slugging along on my workstation with spinning drives.

Lately, have started to hit some limits and annoyances with such.

Been deploying SSDs in servers for 3+ years.

Planning on cobbling a 'new' workstation soon with a few SSDs.  Probably headed to Intel or Samsung like usual.  Maybe a RAID 0 for the SSDs.  Also a few 2TB+ SATA drives for real storage.  Mirror all of that to external storage, maybe.

Haven't thought much about it.  Want to get rid of IOWAIT time, deal with swapping  (when I have such enabled) better/faster and still maintain some real big storage for lingering files, downloads, etc.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't use SSD's.

My desktop is a Proliant DL380 with a mass storage array with a bunch of disks (Sata) and a whole lotta speed.


----------



## Dan (Jul 1, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> My desktop is a Proliant DL380 with a mass storage array with a bunch of disks (Sata) and a whole lotta speed


You won't get the same speed as an SSD though  honestly they are great, they load apps faster and boot time is cut in half if not more most of the time.


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 1, 2013)

Not too worried about boot time, application performance is what really matters to me. It benches faster than my macbook pro with a (cheap) ssd.


----------



## Master Bo (Jul 1, 2013)

Yes, 60Gb Corsair Force 3 as primary disk, and 'usual' SATA 3 fo rstorage purposes.


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2013)

I have SSD's in all my laptops and they are great, night and day difference.  Latency counts for much more than raw throughput in interactive machines like that.  I remember back when my laptop had a HDD, it took maybe half a minute to launch Firefox after booting the machine.  Now it takes maybe 2 seconds.


----------

